# browning bar stock refinish



## 93f150 (Feb 10, 2010)

i am refinishing the stock on my browning bar and was wondering if anyone could tell me what i need to use on it to  get that color that was used on the old browning rifles.

thanks

this pic is the color i am looking for


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

i would try some shade of red stain (on a scrap piece of wood) first and see if you can match it. i think walnut stain would be too dark.


----------



## Henpecked (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is no colored stain at all.  Might be the natural color of the wood after oil has been added.  Before I stripped that entire bowling pin finish off my Browning I think I would try buffing the offensive area with 0000 steel wool and applying some tru-oil.  Don't go too crazy on the steel wool and make sure you get it clean before going with the tru-oil.  I got pretty good results on a high shine finish one time with this technique.  If you mess up you can smooth it again with the steel wool and apply more tru-oil.  Make sure you spread it real thin with your fingers all the way out to where there is a break in the stock, such as where checkering begins or the top and bottom of the piece.  I got rid of all the scratches on my Browning 22.


----------

